# The flock of 14 and I are back!



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, everyone! I hope you have all been doing well. I apologize for my month long absence, there have been some issues that have kept me from being online, but now things are finally better and I'm able to be back on a more regular basis.

Since today was a sunny day, I decided to take some pics of the flock.

Here is Carioca and Mona, they were outside on the sun.


Lotas (Khaleesi's big brother) was also outside and close by with the budgie couple.


He always stands upside down when I come closer to him, he's got such a playful mood when he is outside. 


Here is Mona's first daughter, Dinda.


Tito Junior and Dinda


Tito Junior wasn't in the mood to play with his sister


Mid puff Leonel and Peppy


Another one of my boy Leonel


Goldilocks is getting the first tan on her cere




My Luigi who turned 1 year old on December 27th 2014 (I am yet to make a celebratory post on him)


Best buds


Of course I couldn't finish without a few pics of my precious boy Khaleesi.

What have you got there?


Tippy toes!


I'm going to run up your sleeve and get you!


It's good to be back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Ana!!

You were missed, my friend! :hug:

I'm glad to see you back and the pictures you've posted of your flock are gorgeous. Everybirdie looks very healthy and happy. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Ana!!
> 
> You were missed, my friend! :hug:
> 
> I'm glad to see you back and the pictures you've posted of your flock are gorgeous. Everybirdie looks very healthy and happy. *


Thanks for the warm welcome, my friend! 
The flock has been in very good health indeed, and that includes the 4 lovebirds missing on this update: Penguin, Fénix, Sindel and Nico weren't in the mood to have their pictures taken today, so I let them be.

Soon I will post another update on them on the Other Birds section.
I also have many pics and a few new videos of Khaleesi playing.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome back Aluz!!! I know I missed you here, and seeing all your posts all over the place. Glad your doing well now! As always I love seeing pictures of your flock.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

:wave1: Welcome back Aluz! You were very much missed! Your flock is stunning!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hi Ana!! Good to see you back :wave:*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Good to see you back Ana. The flock is looking great.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

So good to hear from you again and see photos of your beautiful family! Glad you're back!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

jean20057 said:


> Welcome back Aluz!!! I know I missed you here, and seeing all your posts all over the place. Glad your doing well now! As always I love seeing pictures of your flock.


Thanks, Kristen! I missed my TB family as well :tb:



dsavino said:


> :wave1: Welcome back Aluz! You were very much missed! Your flock is stunning!


Thanks Diane, it's really great to be back! 



eduardo said:


> *Hi Ana!! Good to see you back :wave:*


Hi Dee, I'm quite pleased to see you now have an English boy, he's gorgeous! 



Kate C said:


> Good to see you back Ana. The flock is looking great.


The flock and I thank you, Kate C! 



jellyblue said:


> So good to hear from you again and see photos of your beautiful family! Glad you're back!


Thank you, Susan! These were the first pics of 2015 that I was able to take so far.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love goldilocks and luigi


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Aluz.. I really missed you here!! I'm glad to hear things are better and you feel comfortable to come back !! Your flock is lovely.

Welcome back


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Hi Ana, welcome back!
Nice to see photos of your lovely flock again


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

kcladyz said:


> I love goldilocks and luigi


Thanks, Heidi! 



jrook said:


> Hi Aluz.. I really missed you here!! I'm glad to hear things are better and you feel comfortable to come back !! Your flock is lovely.
> 
> Welcome back


Thanks, Judy! It's great to be among my TB friends again and sharing the love we have of birdies.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Vargur said:


> Hi Ana, welcome back!
> Nice to see photos of your lovely flock again


Thanks, Elma! I will be posting more photos of the rest of the flock soon and possibly a few videos too.


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Welcome back  hope your well! Lovely to see you and your flock back on the forums .

It's always nice to see your beautiful flock  
Especially Leonel!  I'm so in love with him*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome back and thank you for the pictures!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome back,Ana!:hug: Thanks for posting the photos. Your birds are so cute!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So good to have you back Ana...:hug:

Your bird's look wonderful....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Now I saw this thread! 
Welcome back my friend!! We all missed you! 
The photos are awesome!! Luigi and Goldilocks have grown up! Luigi looks like an adult male!
Lotas looks so cute hanging upside-down! 
Khaleesi is a charming fellow as always! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Your flock is absolutely beautiful! I love Peppy and Goldilocks. I've been looking for their mutation for quite a long time with no luck. Jealous here haha. Welcome back


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bethanyi said:


> *Welcome back  hope your well! Lovely to see you and your flock back on the forums .
> 
> It's always nice to see your beautiful flock
> Especially Leonel!  I'm so in love with him*


Thanks, Bethany! I'll be sure to tell Leonel you said hi! 



SusanBudgies said:


> Welcome back and thank you for the pictures!


Thanks, Susan! It's my pleasure to share the pics with everyone here. 



nuxi said:


> Welcome back,Ana!:hug: Thanks for posting the photos. Your birds are so cute!


Thanks for the welcome and the compliment, Gaby! 



Jonah said:


> So good to have you back Ana...:hug:
> 
> Your bird's look wonderful....


Thanks, Randy! 



despoinaki said:


> Now I saw this thread!
> Welcome back my friend!! We all missed you!
> The photos are awesome!! Luigi and Goldilocks have grown up! Luigi looks like an adult male!
> Lotas looks so cute hanging upside-down!
> ...


Thanks, Despina! 
Luigi is currently moulting, so his feathers aren't very pretty at the moment. Goldilocks has improved a lot since the last time I posted on her, she has gained weight and is in much better shape now.



catalinadee said:


> Your flock is absolutely beautiful! I love Peppy and Goldilocks. I've been looking for their mutation for quite a long time with no luck. Jealous here haha. Welcome back


Thanks, Daisy! 
Peppy was quite a surprise, she was my first recessive pied chick I got from breeding and this happened with Mona and Carioca, my two seemingly normal budgies on their first clutch ever. 
As to Goldilocks it took me months of search to find a mate with the characteristics I wanted to pair up in the future to my Luigi. I was looking for a cobalt blue recessive pied female, but once I saw Goldilocks I had to get her, she was like a dream bird to me and the perfect mate for Luigi!


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back!! And those are some great pictures of the flock!


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

So good to have you back Ana!!!! Love the photos of your flock.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

reenzz said:


> Welcome back!! And those are some great pictures of the flock!


Thank you, Amy! 



Mikey Did It said:


> So good to have you back Ana!!!! Love the photos of your flock.


Thanks, Nedra! I still have a lot of catching up to do here.


----------

